
Speed and distance of coronavirus transmission:cough, sneeze, speech and running - bookofjoe
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/scientists-examine-speed-and-distance-of-coronavirus-transmission-when-people-cough-sneeze-speak-and-run-2020-06-23
======
bookofjoe
>Coughs and Sneezes: Their Role in Transmission of Respiratory Viral
Infections, Including SARS-CoV-2

[https://www.atsjournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1164/rccm.202004-1263...](https://www.atsjournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1164/rccm.202004-1263PP)

>The airborne lifetime of small speech droplets and their potential importance
in SARS-CoV-2 transmission

[https://www.pnas.org/content/117/22/11875](https://www.pnas.org/content/117/22/11875)

>Towards aerodynamically equivalent COVID-19 1.5 m social distancing for
walking and running

[http://www.urbanphysics.net/COVID19_Aero_Paper.pdf](http://www.urbanphysics.net/COVID19_Aero_Paper.pdf)

